# change the START button text........(OLD..... BUT FUN)



## dj{IB} (Oct 17, 2005)

hello ppl.........
Many Of U must be knowing and who don't know are willing to know how to change the text of start button in windows XP because in previous windows it was easier to change the text of start button with winboost but in windows XP it can be done as follow.

First of all
Go to your windows folder here copy explorer.exe to any location and rename it explorer1.exe u can give any name now put it back to to the windows folder..

Now the real stuff
get a hex editor i use Reshacker open explorer1.exe
here go to string table here u will see entry 37 open it u will see 1033 click it.
on right hand side u will see start written edit this start with any 5 alphabet character and click Compile script.

Now save this explorer1.exe

now click run enter regedit. Follow.
gO tO HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\M*crosoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

here u will see a entry named shell Double click it to edit and enter explorer1.exe or whatevername u have given.
Now Restart
WOW The text of start button had changed with the text u entered.


NOTE:ITS 100%SAFE IF ANYBODY ACQUIRES ANY PROBLEM I M HERE.
JUST TRY IT
ITS COOL


----------



## rachitar (Oct 17, 2005)

What do you do if the .exe file has been compressed with an 
"Exe Compressor" ?


----------



## anandk (Oct 17, 2005)

or else use StartBtn Renamer v 2.02
click www.startbtn.main-page.com , i think.


----------



## Netjunkie (Oct 18, 2005)

anandk said:
			
		

> or else use StartBtn Renamer v 2.02
> click www.startbtn.main-page.com , i think.



That link isn't working.

Click  here   or direct link to the file  here


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the download.I have now successfully changed the text.CAN i also change the background of the button.


----------



## anandk (Oct 18, 2005)

netjunkie : thnx 4 correcting d link   

cybermanas : use 'mysb v 2.0.3.0' 
*www.sayesoft.com.au/mySB/
freak out with ur start butn !!!


----------



## suraj (Jan 22, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> or else use StartBtn Renamer v 2.02
> click www.startbtn.main-page.com , i think.


 

in this sit i got some free down load software,there is no site for 
change of "start button text"


----------



## blueshift (Jan 22, 2007)

Suraj, please go through the thread completely. Theres link given by Netjunkie just below the anandk's post.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 25, 2007)

I think the best way is to use the combo of resourse hacker and replacer. It works well, and if it does not, you always will have Mr. Vista around.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 25, 2007)

^^
thnx buddy.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 25, 2007)

i think this has already came in digits take a crack
ya but its fun


----------

